# Aristocraft RS-3 Sound Systems



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2019)

Can any of the members recommend a sound system that can capture the turbo sounds of an RS-3? I have several Aristocraft Erie-Lackawanna RS-3's that I would would like to add a sound system that would replicate their traditional sounds. In advance, thank you.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

How do you power your trains? I ask as there are many manufacturers of sound uniits and some are DCC that run on DC also.
Phoenix has sound samples on line, others may also.
I have DCC so I use Digital decoders with programmable sounds, but I program them for DC as my club has a dc only layout.


----------

